# asian house geckos



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 12, 2007)

what is the law regarding this species?

is it legal for NSW residents to keep them?


thanks!
SHADE


----------



## nook171 (Jan 12, 2007)

y would u want to keep them anyway??


----------



## Magpie (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes but you must get them from a legal source.


----------



## adbacus (Jan 12, 2007)

I think there are a few people on the site that keep them. The reason I would keep them is to use as a food source for my snakes. 

They might come under A2104 Hemidactylus Frenatus - house geckos


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 12, 2007)

i think they are cute


----------



## adbacus (Jan 12, 2007)

They have gone feral and considered a pest in Northern Australia.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 12, 2007)

any1 keep em?!?


----------



## nook171 (Jan 12, 2007)

i use to breed them for my snakes to eat but i only breed them once then got rid of them nt big enough for the snakes


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 12, 2007)

how big?


----------



## nook171 (Jan 12, 2007)

they were only abot 50mm wen born and tooka while to grow but they breed like rabits


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 12, 2007)

how big full grown?


----------



## nook171 (Jan 12, 2007)

10-12cm the 1's i had


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 12, 2007)

ok thanks, wered u get them from?

nite all!


----------



## nook171 (Jan 12, 2007)

around my house as im aware there is no law in qld about ahg


----------



## Tuttley (Jan 21, 2007)

I was under the impression that it was illegal to keep any non native reptiles in NSW. Perhaps someone can clarify this? 
Cheers,
Tuttley.


----------



## brucey (Jan 21, 2007)

i feed them to big fish like saratoga and stuff and if there no big fish destroy them anyway, they are venturing into the garden and threating our native geckos, so what would you rather our grandchildren see in there garden, asian house geckos or buetiful knob tail geckos etc.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 21, 2007)

They are everywhere in Cooktown. We went through a checkout at a grocery store and the girls where squatting the hatchlings at the checkout. I have to ask why would anyone want them - except for a food source for your reps.


----------



## Australis (Jan 21, 2007)

Find a nice native gecko, some look close enough..

AHG are evil


----------



## dymback (Jan 21, 2007)

but if they where call something eles house geckos would people not like them 
how long have they being in aus for


----------



## hornet (Jan 21, 2007)

get some dtella, they are cheap and native, gecko dan has some for sale atm, $45


----------



## dymback (Jan 21, 2007)

people could breed them and people new to reptiles could have an easy starter gecko thats cheap and if it dies ur not losing that much 
and they would be able to learn by that


----------



## Australis (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds dodgey


----------



## hornet (Jan 21, 2007)

or they could get bynoes geckos or dtellas, they are cheap, or beardies or blueys, all unger $50


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 21, 2007)

dymback said:


> people could breed them and people new to reptiles could have an easy starter gecko thats cheap and if it dies ur not losing that much
> and they would be able to learn by that



thats a good idea, ive never thought of something like that.


----------



## Jakee (Jan 21, 2007)

Mystery said:


> They are everywhere in Cooktown. We went through a checkout at a grocery store and the girls where squatting the hatchlings at the checkout. I have to ask why would anyone want them - except for a food source for your reps.



I know there pests and annoying to have around your house but some people like them. 
SooooOooo thats probably why they keep em.


----------



## Australis (Jan 21, 2007)

Because they are a pest... no need to increase the rate that hey spread across the country


----------



## cris (Jan 21, 2007)

I cant see why they would be more or less worthy as a captive(apart from finacially), but you should consider the possible damage YOU will possibly cause by moving these animals to a new area. Yes it is legal to keep them as NSW considers them to be native(i think?)

Anyone willfully spreading these geckos is either ignorant or has no respect for our ecosystem. 



dymback said:


> people could breed them and people new to reptiles could have an easy starter gecko thats cheap and if it dies ur not losing that much
> and they would be able to learn by that



Nothing personal but that is the worst idea i have heard in a long time(atleast 24 hours)
Ppl new to reptiles shouldnt be keeping exotic species that can easily escape and breed. If they live where you do it wont matter, but otherwise you are in the same category as those who introduced cane toads, gambusia, cats etc..


----------



## Mystery (Jan 21, 2007)

Repz said:


> I know there pests and annoying to have around your house but some people like them.
> SooooOooo thats probably why they keep em.



I don't mind them - we have them in our house. I wouldn't kill them but I wouldn't encourage breeding them.


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 21, 2007)

As an ex Victorian and never seen AHG's before I thought they were sooo cute and watched them all the time.Now after 4 years as a Queenslander :/ I understand what a threat they can be and that in some areas they are a real problem.I still think they are cute and I still watch my resident geck's but as for selling and breeding them i dont think so....


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 21, 2007)

we have literally 100's of them here, i let them be. they dont bother me, and i dont bother them.


----------



## dymback (Jan 21, 2007)

> Nothing personal but that is the worst idea i have heard in a long time(atleast 24 hours)
> Ppl new to reptiles shouldnt be keeping exotic species that can easily escape and breed. If they live where you do it wont matter, but otherwise you are in the same category as those who introduced cane toads, gambusia, cats etc..


 
not saying i would breed or even keep them


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 21, 2007)

i dont keep em but there is enough around the house, they poo everywhere and make those noise's.


----------



## Hawk (Jan 21, 2007)

anyone out there know when and where they were fist introduced (AHG's) ? I lived in weipa 7yrs ago and they were everywhere up there.


----------



## cris (Jan 21, 2007)

Hawke said:


> anyone out there know when and where they were fist introduced (AHG's) ? I lived in weipa 7yrs ago and they were everywhere up there.



Im not too sure on the details but i think they have been up near darwin or somewhere in the NT for a few hundred years(?)
In other areas they have only recently appeared, where i live they have only been around for about 5 years or so but they first came to Brisbane in 1996 i believe. They will get to all cities in Australia and will survive and breed in most, the main concern is what effect they will have outside urban areas.


----------



## Hawk (Jan 21, 2007)

I left Rokhampton in about 91 and I can't remember seeing them here then.I have returned 3yrs ago and have'nt seen nothing but AHG's around my house. such a shame !


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 24, 2007)

i reckon theyre kinda cute


----------

